# Pure-FTPD nightmare?

## Uranus

```
root@uranus init.d # ./pure-ftpd start

 * Starting Pure-FTPd...                                                  [ ok ]

root@uranus init.d # ftp localhost    

ftp: connect: Connection refused
```

```

# Config file for /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd

##Comment variables out to disable its features, or change the values in it... ##

## This variable must be uncommented in order for the server to start ###

IS_CONFIGURED="yes"

## FTP Server,Port (separated by comma) ##

SERVER="-S 192.168.0.2,21"

## Number of simultaneous connections in total, and per ip ##

MAX_CONN="-c 3"

MAX_CONN_IP="-C 1"

## Start daemonized in background ##

DAEMON="-B"

## Don't allow uploads if the partition is more full then this var ##

DISK_FULL="-k 90%"

## If your FTP server is behind a NAT box, uncomment this ##

USE_NAT="-N"

## Authentication (others are 'pam', ...)##

AUTH="-l unix"

## Misc. Others ##

MISC_OTHER="-A -x -X -j -R -t 15 -K -E -H -I 10 -F /usr/share/fortune/startrek -l puredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb"

```

HEEEEELLLP...  pure-ftpd doesn't respond for some obscure reason... any ideas?

----------

## sena

 *Uranus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # Config file for /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd
> ...

 

You are trying to connect to localhost... Probably (most likely) 127.0.0.1.

Well, the SERVER="-S 192.168.0.2,21" line in your config file is making pure-ftpd binding only to the interface with that address...

Try ftping to 192.168.0.2:21 or try removing that line from the config file (so that pure-ftpd will bind to all interfaces)...

Regards, sena.

----------

## Uranus

yep you were right... I commented the line and it works perfectly now ... thanks!

----------

## sena

 *Uranus wrote:*   

> yep you were right... I commented the line and it works perfectly now ... thanks!

 

No problem.   :Very Happy: 

De nada.. (não tinha reparado que eras português...   :Smile:  )

----------

## TheWart

hmm, this may be a dumb question, but if one removes that, what will be the address to connect to it? your ip?

----------

## sena

 *TheWart wrote:*   

> hmm, this may be a dumb question, but if one removes that, what will be the address to connect to it? your ip?

 

After removing that line, the service will be available from every IP address on every interface of the machine...

So, you can choose whichever IP address suits you best...   :Cool: 

----------

## Curious

 *sena wrote:*   

> After removing that line, the service will be available from every IP address on every interface of the machine...

 

 The reason the line is there at all is so, for example, if you had two links, one to a local network ( 192.168.1.* ) and the other to the internet at large ( 203.56.8.1, for example ), you could restrict the ftp access so that only local area people could log in and leech your stuff.

 A lot of system daemons use this functionality.  :Smile: 

Bryn.

----------

## TheWart

 *Quote:*   

> The reason the line is there at all is so, for example, if you had two links, one to a local network ( 192.168.1.* ) and the other to the internet at large ( 203.56.8.1, for example ), you could restrict the ftp access so that only local area people could log in and leech your stuff. 

 

Ahhh, that explains it, thanks a lot.  That is what I am probably going to do to setup up a small critical-file backup on the linux machine without having to do samba or something like that.

----------

